# Grafik in Word mit relativem Pfad einbinden



## Twinsetter (18. Mai 2007)

*Brauche dringend Hilfe!*

Ich möchte in ein Worddocument bzw. eine Wordvorlage Grafiken einbinden. 
Die Grafiken und das Worddokument /-template befinden sich im gleichen Verzeichnis. Die Grafiken müssen mit dem Dokument verknüpft werden, da sich die Grafiken ändern.
Das Einbinden der Grafiken an sich stellt kein Problem dar, aber Word speichert immer den kompletten Pfad der Grafik, also mit Laufwerk, Verzeichnis und Dateiname. Solange sich das Verzeichnis nicht ändert funktioniert auch alles, sobald ich das Wordokument incl. Grafiken in ein anderes Verzeichnis verschiebe funktioniert es nicht mehr, da Word die Grafiken noch im alten Verzeichnis sucht.
Meine Frage: Wie bringe ich Word bei die Grafik ohne Pfad also nur mit dem Namen der Grafikdatei im Dokument zu hinterlegen?
In früheren Wordfunktionen (97) hat das mal funktioniert. Wenn ich ein Dokument mit einer relativen Pfadangabe unter Word97 erzeuge dann funktioniert es auch im neuen Word. Kann ich bei meinem Dokument nicht machen, da ich eine Vorgabedatei im neuen Wordformat habe, welches vom alten Word nicht verstanden wird.


----------

